# Newbie wants to DVD record off his 942?



## superram (May 24, 2007)

Hello all, My head is spinning from all the threads on this forum, lots of knowledgeable people here!!! 

I'm sound w/ electronics, car audio, can use computers  , but home entertainment makes me crazy!!!!

Right now I have had my Dish 942 for over a year w/ my 65" Mitsubishi RP. We have a ton of programs saved on the 942 for our Young child. Wife recently purchased a Phillips dvdr 3390 (cheap) and wants to copy these programs onto dvds.

After reading on the net, I'm confused that this can be accomplished!! Thank you for an help!!!!

Greg


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

For me, recording DVDs from the 942 has worked fine using the TV2 output.
By having the TV connected to the DVD I can monitor what is being recorded.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, Just hook up the dvdr to either TV2 out or the Yellow,red, and white from tv one and start the show on the 942, then press RECORD on the dvdr and when the show is finished stop the DVDr and you have a watchable copy of the show for your kids. There is no automatic way to do it. you have to start and stop it manually.

Jon


----------



## superram (May 24, 2007)

Excellent!!! Of coarse I will need to make sure I have it wired correctly.... When I tried to connect it the first time, I had the dvdr on the screen but still had the 942 sound. I realize I make this stuff more difficult than it should be, having 3 manuals that show only certain ways to hook up doesn't help either!! Lol

I will do my best and report back, *Thanks for the Help!!! *Greg


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I run TV2 output to my computation device into my WinTv card and record through that. I then pull the file into Pinnacle Studio 10 where I edit out commercials and burn the DVD.


----------



## superram (May 24, 2007)

Hahaha or atleast point me to someone / somewhere to help? Like a direct how to connect pertaining to my equiptment? 942,TV,Home theater,dvdr.

Man I just get too confused! Please help me as I must be brain dead, Lol:nono2: 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## DinTulsa (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL, can someone help? Can do DTV in my sleep, but, totally dazed and confused with this Dish Network DVR. It belongs to good ole Mom.

3 days I hooked her up with dvd/recorder on the dvr, cool runs on V-2. Hooked the dvd player into the dvd/recorder and it works great and records. Keeping her on the correct input I know would be a challenge for awhile. Couple help calls, got her back online.

Yesterday there was an error showing on the system and tv I changed lost the signal. Found the area where I check the signal. Showed in red it was gone. Noticed 110 and 119, did auto search and got it all back.

Today, signal crashed. Now have an error that says the hard drive has substained damage. Did I blow it up??? Whoops, surely not. Any ideas would greatly be appreciated. Dish advises I must replace DVR. Surely not.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Pull the power cord, wait 30 sec, then plug it in and see how it works after the "hard" reboot. Let us know.


----------

